# Electric Bike Recommendations



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I am looking for a good quality folding electric bike for mrs wakk.The AS with 20''wheels seems to tick all the boxes.AS Folder

There must be lots of members on here that have one,so what do you think of it?Is it necessary to get the more powerful 250watt motor and how many miles do you get from a single charge.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have one of these and like it very much: http://www.proridermobility.com/detail.asp?productID=334

Many other people like the AS bike, I haven't tried one so can't comment on it, Alan.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I have one its boggin ace! I have the lower one not tried the higher one so cannot compare. It easily does 20 miles flatish and on pedal assist I don't particularly use on leccy only. I have yet to use it round where I live due to living on a big hill am working my way up and it's been dark lately.

In France with all their phsycopaths sorry cycle paths I used it every day. On assist apparently it uses 500 calories an hour.

Greenie


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

MrsW started with the smll wheel AS bike, BUT we found it was not brilliant on anything other than smooth tarmac, so we sold it with their help and bought the large wheel version with the 250w motor.

The large wheel version copes brilliantly with fairly rough terrain - we used it along the "towpath" beside the Tiverton canal - the towpath is fairly fictional and VERY rough, it coped without any problems....

It is a magic piece of kit and I cannot keep up with her when she goes up hills.......

on assist mode she has not yet run out of get up and go power and has covered upwards of 35km and still had power in reserve......

on full power (for those too lazy to cycle at all) I am sure you will get at least 30km providing it is not too hilly......

I genuinely believe it is an excellent product and his customer service is outstanding........

go to one of the shows and try one out f.o.c. - the bike sells itself while he is busy chatting to people, his customer loyalty is immense - many people go to the shows specially to see him! :lol: 

Excellent idea and the recharging is very quick and efficient....

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My Wayfarer has no difficulty with rough terrain, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Over 200 watt I understand requires insurance as per motorcycle

Dave p


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Over 200 watt I understand requires insurance as per motorcycle
> 
> Dave p


Incorrect I am afraid Dave, it used to, but the EC changed the rules in January 2010 and up to 250w is now permitted;

I have snipped this piece from the AS Bikes site;

_The Mk2 now has a 200W motor, and the Mk3 has a beefy 250W motor (the largest permitted under current EEC regulations)_

Source;

http://folding-bikes.net/asbikes/electrobike-mk2-mk3-p-41.html

That was something we checked before MrsW upgraded 

The extra power makes a considerable difference, the original bike had 150w and struggled a bit on slopes, whereas the 250w sails up hills that I tend to find myself walking up, puffing 

It means that I am in no position to argue at the top of said hills......  :roll: 

Dave


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

A quick vote for Batribike's, there at all the show's. we've 2 Quartz models and are well pleased

http://www.foldingbikes.biz/html/batribike_quartz.html


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i have the 26" wheel folder from AS at 18 stone plus takes me up hill's as though their level ground i try and use the assist on sloping ground only as it's a good bike in itself,
the wife has the 20" wheel version, both the same motor's 36volt batteries , she is 4/5 stone lighter than me and leaves me standing


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies,

I have tried a friend's AS bike with 26''wheels and was very impressed.The reason I asked for opinions on the 20''wheel is because of storage.

I don't intend to put it on the bike rack for security reasons,if I had a large garage I would definitely get a 26'' but as the bike will be stored inside the van a 20''seems to be more sensible.

The only drawback I can see is the stability of the smaller wheels over rougher terrain,although we have no intention of mountain biking :lol:
It will mainly be used on roads or cycle trails.We like to park a few miles out of a nice town or village and bike it there.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

We have had our 20" AS bikes since 2007. 
Mrs D uses hers almost daily, to and from her work (about 4 mile round trip).
We have taken them with us for our holidays in Europe, as well as throughout the UK, mounted on our tow bar rack. 
Although on our previous Symbol, we carried them on the door mounted fiamma rack. 
We always carry the batteries in the van (never on the rack ), to save weight.

Over the years they have proved their worth on all type of pathways (even on grass tracks), although you just have to be a bit careful due to the wheel size. 

I cannot speak too highly of the service that we have received from Peter & his team at AS. No problem is ever an issue with them!

Ours are the Mark 2 versions and although we would love to have the newer models, but whilst we don't have any problems with the bikes, why change them!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

StewartJ said:


> A quick vote for Batribike's, there at all the show's. we've 2 Quartz models and are well pleased
> 
> http://www.foldingbikes.biz/html/batribike_quartz.html


That bike looks very similar in many ways to mine. I wonder if a lot of the components might be shared? Alan.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the Mk 3, 250w, 20inch folder from AS. 
It's not great on very rough ground, but fine on roads, cycle paths, grass etc.

I am amazed at how much power it has for a non licence bike. Pleased I went for the bigger motor.

I've never totally flattened the battery (yet).
When away for a long weekend I've use it every day for 3 or 4 days (about an hour each day) and still have charge left.

At New Year we were at the Kelso rally and the high winds had to be felt to be believed -

My bike and my hubby's mountain bike where on the bike rack with the Taylormade cover over them.
The wind felt like it was going to rip the bike rack off.
So we took the cover off to let the wind through and to travel we folded up my bike and put it in the bathroom. (We couldn't have done this with the 26inch).


----------



## Pet12 (Oct 10, 2011)

wakk44 said:


> I am looking for a good quality folding electric bike for mrs wakk.The AS with 20''wheels seems to tick all the boxes.AS Folder
> 
> There must be lots of members on here that have one,so what do you think of it?Is it necessary to get the more powerful 250watt motor and how many miles do you get from a single charge.


Hi 
We have two of those we bought them last year at newark (fol) we have seen him at all the shows and he always seems busy, very pleased with the bikes, we have the 250 watt motor and the 36 volt batteries, which I believe is the maximum allowable for the uk, not tried distance yet re charge but will be doing so next month in Spain. Pete


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I have nothing but praise for Peter at AS Bikes near Kenilworth, Warwickshire. www.asbikes.co.uk 
We bought the 20 inch wheel, 36volt, 250 watt, folding Electrobike Mk 3 two seasons ago and it has exceeded our expectation over its 600 miles use. The extra 50 Watts makes all the difference and we have done 27 miles in a day with it still showing half the charge was left.. It carries my sturdy wife up steep hills in Shropshire without pedalling and allows us to easily explore cities such as Innsbruck and Avignon and islands like Ile de Re, which she would not be able to walk around due to her heart condition. Her less sturdy friend has an older 200 watt model and has to work much harder on the hills.
When we had a minor problem with the front forks, Peter, the owner exchanged them with no quibble and adjusted the gears. He and his staff are the most helpful I have come across.
If you want to test one give him a call or check which shows he is going to and you can try them there. 
We also have a Kalkoff Agattu from 50cycles with 200 watt motor. Very solid well made German bike but not a patch on the hills and more than twice the price.
We stow ours in the van garage out of sight but when tying to a lamp-post we usually thread the security chain thru' the battery handle even though the battery is locked to the bike.

Kenp


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Stability as already said is not as good as 26" wheels , but 20" wheels are easy to store ,ours are Claud Butler bikes , front wheel drive ,if I bought again I would go for rear wheel drive , as when you go up gritty roads/paths they tend to skid /lose some drive unless you lean forward otherwise they go well.when on bike rack we secure by lock cables and then a thick chain , and remove batteries as well.

Tony A.


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

We bought one each of the 20" mk3 folder from ASbikes, we used them whilst touring France and Spain this year......an estimate of the mileage we covered on them.......1000 mls each!
Absolutely happy to recommend to anyone, just don't understand how we coped previously, they genuinely are a superb product, we even used them on pathways that were more suited to a more mountain bike type (albeit with much care). I weigh 18st, but the bike coped well except on the most trying of hills. If you know Palamos in Spain, the hill near the marina harbour may give you some idea of the strength and quality of the motor, we also circumnavigated the I'll de Rey (sorry if miss-spelt), a typical ride would be from the aire at Le Crotoy to St Valery-Sur-Mer and return!
A bonus is the after service from Peter at ASbikes, truly wonderful and nothing seems to be to much trouble.

Brilliant!

Ken.        and more


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I am looking for a good quality folding electric bike for mrs wakk.The AS with 20''wheels seems to tick all the boxes.AS Folder
> 
> There must be lots of members on here that have one,so what do you think of it?Is it necessary to get the more powerful 250watt motor and how many miles do you get from a single charge.


Hi Wakk,

We use two of these, Raleigh ebike and have two batteries. We have covered a very relaxed 50 or 60 miles in a day. They are Kalkhoff under the Raleigh banner so great quality. Considered selling and buying a second scooter recently.

Philk


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a couple of 20 inchers from Pro-rider mobility (same as AS who, when I contacted them basically told me to B***** off because I contacted them when they were away at a show, strange seeing as how everyone else sings their praises but thats my experience even though it differs to others) they are non the less brilliant bits of kit

My advice would be to go for the highest motor wattage (250) and even more importantly a high battery capacity (like 10AH)

They are one of the best possible buys to go with a MH, in fact I am surprised some clever manufacturer doesnt include a couple with each new MH sold !!

We LOVE ours and have seen FAR more than we ever did before getting them.

2 Folders fit in the under bed locker in my Autotrail Dakota, bit of a squeeze but they fit in!!


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Charging*

Any of you charging via Solar Panel and invertor? How does this work ?
Paul


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, it works well, could be rather inefficient if using a big inverter though, Alan.


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Alan. we are keen to buy but usually wildcamp so needed some reassurance about charging


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Should have said best done probably in the afternoon in good sunshine when your batteries have had a recharge from the previous evening. Not good in winter anytime as solar gives very little then, Alan.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: Charging*



orange22 said:


> Any of you charging via Solar Panel and invertor? How does this work ?
> Paul


Yes orange no problem

Philk


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Still to put an inverter on our van, have solar power

Each bike needs 300W to charge and I'm still not sure if that means a 600W inverter

Treading carefully as I was told off last time and referred to resources--- whisper I didn't understand it--- so

Spent a fortune on a gas generator (Tech 29 )

Now I can charge the bikes :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I'm butting in here if that is OK?

I want to buy a folding bike and have always favoured full sized wheels, but size is an issue. I am not the lightest person around.... 

The bike will have to travel in a bag inside the motorhome between the facing seats. I could not lift it up onto a bike rack and a bike rack would increase the length for parking on our drive. It will then be secured somewhere outside.

I have seen 3....the AS bikes 20", the AS bikes 26" and the pro-rider Wayfarer (cheaper). I can't spend more as there are some that are really expensive.

They all seem to be well made and reasonably priced bikes. Light weight is important as is ease of riding.

I would want to zip around Scotland ....go over to Iona when visiting Mull....that sort of thing. 

Any further thoughts on sizing for getting inside the MH or anything else would be really helpful. I am going to the show on Saturday afternoon (maybe Sunday too if it warrants longer).

Thanks
Julie


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

The AS Mk3 20", is I think the lightest electric folder at the budget end of the market, and I have one. The AS frames are ally, which is generally a plus.

I also have a Dahon MuXL 20" folding pedal cycle. The Dahon is a much neater package folded and is easier to carry; its better balanced. I find the AS awkward to carry - but I haven't tried it in a bag, yet. I can imagine it being a real pain to manoeuvre in and out of the habitation area. Bike rack better, IMHO, if you can accomodate one.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

wakk44 said:


> I am looking for a good quality folding electric bike for mrs wakk.The AS with 20''wheels seems to tick all the boxes.AS Folder
> 
> There must be lots of members on here that have one,so what do you think of it?Is it necessary to get the more powerful 250watt motor and how many miles do you get from a single charge.


Zebedee let me have a brief go on his AS Bikes 26" model at Malvern last year. I was quite impressed.

In December I visited AS Bikes near Coventry, by arrangement, and tested both the 20" and 26" electric folding bikes, back-to-back. The 26" is more stable, corners better and gives a better ride on a rough surface. The 20" is more compact folded and slightly lighter. Both are easy to fold.

I bought the 26" model with the 250W motor and 36V battery pack. Very impressed with it's hillclimbing capabilities and it's range. Mine was supplied with Kevlar puncture-resistant tyres.

HTH


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Wakk (op) and I seem to have similar needs. I am going to the Excel show to try out the AS bikes, but am intrigued by the prorider Wayfarer. That one seems to be lighter than AS, a bit cheaper and still has similar battery specs.

Anyone have experience of both? The ride is a crucial factor. If I can get a 26 inch wheeler in the mh easily I suspect that might be best as I will want to ride on tracks and trails, across grass and uneven ground sometimes as I am used to a full on mountain bike ( but have hardly used it since getting the dogs) but want "help" now!

It is a lot of dosh so I want to get it right.

Julie


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Julie

I bought 2 of the Wafarer folders from pro-rider. They would appear to be identical to the ones sold by AS. I would have preffered a couple of full sized ones but, like you, storage is an issue. They are lower geared than the full sized models but I am never in that much of a rush. Neither am I planning on doing any time trials !!!

They fold into pretty small packages (even the pedals fold!) BUT you do ned a friction strap or similar to keep them together when folded as there is no mechanism on the bike for that !! 

Mine live in the locker under the fixed bed, there would be no problem at all storing them inside your MH. You will however ned to make up a bag for them.

Just a point, make sure you check all the nuts and bolts etc when you first get the bikes. Most of the ones on my two were not that tight !!!

Brilliant bits of kit, the best possible accessory for a MH. I promise you will not regret buying one.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

> we are keen to buy but usually wildcamp so needed some reassurance about charging


Have you thought of an invertor connected to your vehicle battery (with an isolator switch) so that you can charge the batteries whilst on the move ??


----------

